# 05 brute force seat spring



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I lost the spring to latch the seat down some how. Does anyone have one or know where I can get one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Litenyaup said:


> I lost the spring to latch the seat down some how. Does anyone have one or know where I can get one.


Cheapcycleparts, NP92145. $5.20 plus shipping. Its all on the net man. Just gota look.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

If anyone else is looking for this part the entire number is 92145-1310 and I got it at the local dealer for $3.95....but he needed the entire part number.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Litenyaup said:


> If anyone else is looking for this part the entire number is 92145-1310 and I got it at the local dealer for $3.95....but he needed the entire part number.


What the heck the dealer has the parts breakdown on the computer, he couldn't find it? I kinda thought that was his job, idk.


----------

